# Grafalloy ProLaunch Red Shaft



## mattdeeks (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got my hands on a ProLaunch Red Stiff shaft for my RBZ Driver. Has anyone got 1 and what's it like?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2014)

Heavy, stiff and low launching I reckon about sum it up. 
Eat yer spinach...


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 4, 2014)

I had one in an old ping g10 fairway and couldn't get it above head height!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2014)

My above comment was a bit glib in fairness, the PL Red is a cracking shaft. It does exactly what it says, Low Launch. If you want a very penetrating flight then it will do that. I found it took some effort to get the shaft to work through the downswing though.


----------



## Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

Great shaft. Got the new Speed Coat version for my hybrid.

Great flight off it.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a regular one in my 5 wood, great shaft I love it! Penetrating flight


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2014)

Tried one when they first came out.

Pretty good shaft - Low Launch/Spin - but a little unresponsive for me. Probably better for a Quick Transition/Hitter type swing - I'm a 'swinger'/later release. I think the guy I sold it to still has it/uses them.

Good price. Probably best value Low/Low shaft available.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tried it as well, Rombax was smoother but price difference wasn't worth it.


----------



## John (Feb 4, 2014)

I have one in both my rbz stg 2 driver and 910f 3 wood, love it. With the stock shaft my ball flight on the rbz was a high fade/slice, now its either a straight mid-flight or a power fade.

I have it in regular, def on the stiffer end of reg flex shafts, which suits me.


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers gents, looking forward to getting up the range now.


----------



## Dave B (Feb 5, 2014)

If you find it doesn't work I will be putting a Regular Matrix Ozik HD6 TP in the classifieds later this week. It was an upgrade for the original RBZ driver, (not stage 2), in the RBZ colours and is a genuine manufacturers shaft not a made for.


----------



## talksalot81 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have always been a high ball hitter and have a PL red. I am not an excessively fast swinger (only about 100mph) and don't really have a fast transition. I hit it a bit lower and with a bit less spin that other shafts but I certainly don't hit it along the ground... if I could find a shaft which would do that, I would probably be elected!

I don't think it is an unwieldy beasty, just not suited to someone who has a low launch naturally.


----------



## John (Feb 5, 2014)

talksalot81 said:



			I have always been a high ball hitter and have a PL red. I am not an excessively fast swinger (only about 100mph) and don't really have a fast transition. I hit it a bit lower and with a bit less spin that other shafts but I certainly don't hit it along the ground... if I could find a shaft which would do that, I would probably be elected!

I don't think it is an unwieldy beasty, just not suited to someone who has a low launch naturally.
		
Click to expand...

Right. If you don't hit the ball high anyway, I wouldn't recommend this shaft.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2014)

My prefered choice of shaft, low launch. There are two versions knocking about the new Speedcoat is a bit lighter with its matt finish and the older version that is a bit heavier and has a gloss finish this one is quite hard to get the best out of unless you have a quick SS. 

The Speedcoat is so much easier to get working.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 5, 2014)

talksalot81 said:



			I have always been a high ball hitter and have a PL red. I am not an excessively fast swinger (only about 100mph) and don't really have a fast transition. I hit it a bit lower and with a bit less spin that other shafts but I certainly don't hit it along the ground... if I could find a shaft which would do that, I would probably be elected!

I don't think it is an unwieldy beasty, just not suited to someone who has a low launch naturally.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the old PL Red Stiff you're hitting at 100mph?




patricks148 said:



			My prefered choice of shaft, low launch. There are two versions knocking about the new Speedcoat is a bit lighter with its matt finish and the older version that is a bit heavier and has a gloss finish this one is quite hard to get the best out of unless you have a quick SS. 

The Speedcoat is so much easier to get working.
		
Click to expand...

Patrick-do you know your Driver SS and which flex you were using in both old and new?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Was that the old PL Red Stiff you're hitting at 100mph?




Patrick-do you know your Driver SS and which flex you were using in both old and new?
		
Click to expand...

Both the old and the new ones i have are stiff flex and my driver SS is 98-105. and the newer speed coat is most certainly easier to hit.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a reg one in a mizuno mp630 driver...couldn't get it to launch. Too low for me but I do not hit it high to start with so it wasn't fun, didn't last long.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Both the old and the new ones i have are stiff flex and my driver SS is 98-105. and the newer speed coat is most certainly easier to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Patrick. Had a bash with the new one in a JetSpeed head last week. Cant quite afford the new JetSpeed & Speedcoat Shaft just now but have seen an old PL Red with an adaptor for my current driver that I might take a punt on. My SS is very similar to your too so it's good to know you can hit either OK. Without getting into one of 'those' threads/discussions do you know roughly what carry/total distance you get?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Thanks so much Patrick. Had a bash with the new one in a JetSpeed head last week. Cant quite afford the new JetSpeed & Speedcoat Shaft just now but have seen an old PL Red with an adaptor for my current driver that I might take a punt on. My SS is very similar to your too so it's good to know you can hit either OK. Without getting into one of 'those' threads/discussions do you know roughly what carry/total distance you get?
		
Click to expand...

no where near as far with the older version, the speedcoat was about 230-240 ish carry with a fair bit of run with my draw. TBH i can't remember how far the old version goes as i've not touched it since i got the speedcoat version 2 years ago. not far though

I even got the speedcoat shaft pulled and had Greig in fife stick a Callaway adaptor on it to use in my new driver. but i'll save Greigs blushes and not comment on what happen to the head the first time i used it


----------



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh by the way I easily hit the thing on average 475 yrds plus roll if that is any good.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 5, 2014)

With near optimal Launch and Spin, a centred 100-ish SS should be getting 250-260 carry.

Don't normally get all those 'near optimal' very often though!


----------



## John (Feb 5, 2014)

I've got the reg flex, old version.  I need to load it a fair bit more than the stock rbz shaft. Took me a while to get used to it.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			With near optimal Launch and Spin, a centred 100-ish SS should be getting 250-260 carry.

Don't normally get all those 'near optimal' very often though!
		
Click to expand...

I dream of 'near optimal' but I'm more often 'near disaster'!


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 5, 2014)

When I had my gapping session, I was getting a SS average of 102, looking forward to hitting it now, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 6, 2014)

Just been up the range, and was hitting some nice shots, had to give it a bit to get it up. Now need to get on the course, early indication very happy.


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2014)

mattdeeks said:



			Just been up the range, and was hitting some nice shots, had to give it a bit to get it up. Now need to get on the course, early indication very happy.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a plank if you don't give it some, but really nice when you get it right.


----------

